# القداس الالهي خطوة بخطوة



## abokaf2020 (3 مارس 2010)

*نلتقي في القداس مع المسيح لقاء من نوع متميز فكلمة قداس تعني تقديس النفس بالقداسات الالهية التي نتناولها (الجسد والدم) لذلك يقول الكاهن القداسات للقديسين. وفعل القداس هو تقديس التائب بالقداسات الالهية وهذا معني قول الكاهن القداسات للقديسين، وتعني أن الناس الذين تقدسوا بالتوبة والاعتراف ونقوا أنفسهم ينالوا القداسات الإلهية. اذاً التوبة لها فعل تقديس وبها ننال استحقاق المغفرة نتيجة البعد عن الخطية، وندخل القداس من مدخل التوبة وننال استحقاق النعمة (القداسات). 
القداس هو:
	حضور فائق لله من خلال الذبيحة المقدسة علي المذبح وحلول الروح القدس فائق عن حلوله في أي صورة لذلك يقال اسجدوا لله بخوف ورعده لأن الروح القدس يحول الخبز والخمر الي جسد ودم.  فالقداس الالهي هو حضور فائق لله بصورة فائقة للطبيعة يقدس كل من يلتصق به من خلال التناول لذلك يعتبر التناول مكافأة لكل من يجاهد وليس لأي شخص.
القداس عملياً:
	هو مجموعة من الكلمات و الإلحان والحركات وضعها الروح القدس مع القديس الذي وضع القداس.

القداسات المعترف بها في الكنيسة:
		1-  القداس الباسيلي: 
وضعه القديس باسيليوس الكبير يصلي في الايام العادية. 
2-  القداس الغريغوري: 
وضعه القديس غريغوريوس (الناطق بالإلهيات) يصلي في الاحتفالية أي في الاعياد السيدية الكبرى. 
3-  القداس الكيرلسي: 
وضعه القديس كيرلس عمود الدين يتميز بمسحة نسكية خشوعية يصلي في الاصوام. 




ثبات الطقس في القداس الالهي
عدم وجود ثبات في الطقس أدي الي أن البروتستانت طلع منهم أدفنتست، شهود يهوة، لكن ثبات الطقس المُسَلَّم من جيل الي جيل يحفظ التقليد والتسليم عبر الاجيال. الطقس مصدر مهم من مصادر التقليد (Tradition) لأن التقليد هو التسليم الشفاهي لحياة معاشه. لذلك يقول بولس الرسول في (1 كو 11:11) سلمتكم ما قد تسلمته، التقليد ليس محاكاه  (Timition ) ولكن تسليم لأن المحاكاه هي حركي ظاهري لا يفيد كثيراً لأن ليس له جوهر ومن هنا كانت أهمية الثبات في الطقس يحفظ التقليد والتسليم عبر الاجيال. طبعاً التقليد دون فهم يسيئ للطقس، إذاً يجب فهم الكلمات، الحركات، الإلحان. إذاً عمل الروح القدس لا يتغير لذلك عندنا ثبات في الطقس وفي الصلاه ولذلك :
1.	الطقس لا يتغير ولكن يتجدد فهمه روحياً.
2.	يجعل الطقس له قوة مؤثرة ومتجدده عبر الأيام بدليل الانسان يخرج من القداس ويريد سماعه مره أخري. لأن عمل الله ممتد غير محدود لأن الله غير محدود.
3.	الكلمات مستوحاه من الكتاب المقدس.
4.	شمولية طقس القداس "شامل كامل" وكأن السيد المسيح يحتضن العالم كله من خلال القداس الإلهي. الطقس يعبر عن الايمان الثابت.
رفع البخور للقداس الالهي
هي مقدمة للقداس من خلال رفع بخور عشية وباكر، ولما نقرأ في: 
- (خر 30: 1 – 10): وتصنع مذبحاً لإيقاد البخور وتجلعه قدام الحجاب الذي امام تابوت الشهادة … فيوقد عليه هارون بخوراً عطراً كل صباح… بخور دائماً أمام الرب في أجيالكم … هي مقدمة للقداس من خلال رفع بخور عشية وباكر، ولما نقرأ في:
- (خر 30: 1 – 10): وتصنع مذبحاً لايقاد البخور وتجلعه قدام الحجاب الذي امام تابوت الشهادة … فيوقد عليه هارون بخوراً عطراً كل صباح… بخور دائماً أمام الرب في أجيالكم … قدس اقداس هو للرب. 
- (خر 30: 34 – 36): وقال الرب لموسى خذ لك أعطاراً ميعه وأظفاراً وقنه عطره ولباناً تكون أجزاء متساوية فتصنعه بخوراً عطراً صنعه العطار مملحاً نقياً مقدساً. 
- (خر 30: 36 – 38):  تستحق منه ناعماً وتجعل منه قدام الشهادة في خيمة الإجتماع حيث اجتمع بك قدس اقداس يكون عندكم وبالبخور الذي تضعه علي مقاديرة لا تضعوا لأنفسكم يكون عندك مقدساً للرب. 

هذه   4 قراءات تقسم إلي 4 اجزاء :
1-   فكرة عن تركيبة البخور وأهمية تقديمة كذبيحة. 
2-   كيفية أن البخور شهادة لله أو عبادة أي شهادة لقدسية الله (قدوس القديسين) قابل العبادة و الصلاة. 
3-  البخور كقدس أقداس للصلوات المرفوعة لله لذلك تصاعد البخور لأعلي يعطي إحساس لإرتفاع وصعود الصلاة المرفوعة لله والبخور للأيقونات تعبر عن شركة الصلاة بيننا وبينهم أي تختلط صلواتنا وصلواتهم وتصعد الي فوق من أجلنا. 
4-  الله قد حرم إستخدام البخور خارج بيت الله، اذ لا يستخدم الا في بيت الله ولا يستخدم في البيوت والمنازل العادية. والكاهن يستخدمه في البيوت للصلاه والبركة. فهو يستخدم في بيوت المؤمنين عن طريق عمل الكهنوت. أما بخور الأصابع، أو أي شئ آخر ما هي الا شئ ليغير رائحة المكان. 

لماذا البخور في القداس الالهي ؟ وهل هو عمل وثني ؟
يذكر في (نش 1: 12) ما دام الملك في مجلسه أفاح ناردين رائحته، والناردين هو نوع من الطيب غالي الثمن مثل طيب ناردين الذي سكبته مريم أخت لعازر علي قدمي السيد المسيح. ما دام الملك في مجلسه تفيد الديمومه أو الإستمرار أو الجلوس الدائم وهو أسلوب عبادة لله، إذا ديمومة جلوس الله علي عرشه مرتبط بالبخور، إذا البخور من العطور (المواد العطرية) (المر – الميعة – السليخة) مستمر بل أكثر من ذلك نجد في (رؤ 8: 3 -4) وجاء ملاك آخر ووقف علي المذبح ومعه مبخره من ذهب وأعطي بخوراً كثيراً لكي يقدمه مع صلوات القديسين جميعهم علي مذبح الذهب الذي أمام العرش فصعد دخان البخور مع صلوات القديسين من يد الملاك أمام الله. 
اذاً ملاك أمام المذبح وبيده المبخرة يقدم بخور كثير مع صلوات القديسين أما العرش في الابدية.. فالبخور موجود حتي في الأبدية ونحن دائماً نرشم البخور بإسم الثالوث الاقدس فكيف إذاً يكون عمل وثني؟ 
وهناك اثباتات من الكتاب المقدس تبين أن البخور يستخدم في الكنيسة الاولي الرسولية قبل كل الإنشقاقات: ففي العهد الجديد في الكنيسة الاولي نجد ما يفيد البخور في: 
1- قصة الكشف والإعلان عن بتولية القديس ديمتريوس الكرام (البابا الثاني عشر) كان متزوجاً ويعيش مع زوجته بتولاً، فلما تذمر الناس عن زواجه وضع جمر نار من المبخرة في ملابسة وملابس زوجته ولم تحرقه، إذا كان هناك مبخرة وبخور. 
2- أقوال ديونيسيوس الإريوباغي: (ليس هو الإريوباغي - قابل بولس في  أع 9) يقول: أما الاسقف عندما ينتهي من الصلاة المقدسة علي المذبح يبدأ بالتبخير عليه (علي المذبح) ثم يدور دورة كاملة في المكان المقدس (الكنيسة) هي نفسه دورة البخور. 
3- القديس هيبوليتوس الأسقف (سنة 170م – 236م) في أقواله يقول: يقدم البخور في الكنائس وكان يعتبره تسليم رسولي وكل الفلاسفة الوثنيين المتنصرين كانوا ينوهون أن البخور عمل مسيحي وليس وثني أمثال أثناغوراس، ترتليانوس. 
4- القديس أمبروسيوس أسقف ميلانو: يقول عبارة جميله: ليته يقف علي جوارنا ملاك وقت حرق بخور علي المذبح.
5- القديس ما افرام السرياني (306 – 373) يقول إحرقوا بخوركم في بيت الرب كرامة له ومديحاً من البخور فيه تكريم لله (عبارة فيها كرامة لله). 
6- القديس يوحنا كاسيان قديس القرن الرابع يقول: حينما نطوف بالبخور حول المذبح ونقدم للأيقونات والشعب فانما نحن نجمع الصلوات كصوت واحد ويحمله البخور المقدس وترفعه الملائكة المكلفة بالخدم مع صلوات السيدة العذراء وباقي القديسين وهكذا. 
مما سبق يتضح أن البخور عمل مسيحي تشترك فيه الكنيسة المجاهدة مع القديسين (الكنيسة المنتصرة) في صلواتهم / بدليل المجامر التي في أيدي 24 قسيساً.. يقدمون بخور هي صلوات القديسين. 
في (رؤ 5: 8) ولما أخذ السفر خرت الأربعة حيوانات والاربعة والعشرون شيخاً أمام الخروف ولهم كل واحد قيثارات وجامات من ذهب مملوءة بخوراً هي صلوات القديسين. 
ويقول كاسيان أيضاً: 
حينما نشتم رائحة البخور الذكية تجتمع حواسنا وتأخذ النفس نشوة روحية كرائحة الفضيلة والتقوى وحلاوة بيت الله فنتنهد علي خطايانا المرة." اذاً التوبة هي ثمرة لذبيحة البخور التي نقدمها لله فتأخذ النفس نشوة روحية " .
ايضاً البخور يحمل دلالة حضور الله (1 مل 8) 
سليمان الحكيم يدشن الهيكل الذي بناه، نري السحابة الحالة في الهيكل اشارة الي مجد الله وبخور كثير اعلان عن حضور الله ومجد الله لذلك في عيد العنصرة يوضع منقد ويوضع به جمر وبخور يعطي سحابة (علامة حلول الروح القدس) لذلك نعتبر البخور هو تسبحة مثل تسبحة الأجبية و تسبحة نصف الليل بالاضافة الي: 
- أحداث الخلاص و التجسد بدأت من عند مذبح البخور عندما ظهر الملاك المبشر لزكريا الكاهن (البخور علي الجمر اشارة للتجسد). 
- أحداث التجسد بدأت من مذبح البخور وكل بخور يوضع في الشورية يرشم علي اسم الثالوث القدوس ودائماً يقدم البخور صباحي في رفع بخور باكر ومسائي في رفع بخور عشية.























طقس رفع بــــــخور عشية وباكر
- صلاة الشكر + الاواشي (الطلبات، طلب الرحمة) 
- التسابيح والتحاليل. 
- القراءات (المزمور و الإنجيل)  
طقس رفع بخور عشية وباكر: 
 1- يكشف الكاهن رأسه: 
أول شي يكشف الكاهن رأسه بمعني مكشوف أمام الله كشفاً كاملاً لأن الله فاحص القلوب مختبر الكلي لأعطي كل واحد حسب طرق حسب ثمر أعماله. ولأن الرجل لا يصلي ورأسه مغطاه (1 كو 11) أما الملابس فهي ملابس الكهنوت وتاج الكهنوت. كشف الرأس أيضاً فيه إحساس بالتوبة أنه مكشوف وعريان أمام الله.  
2- يسجد أمام الهيكل ويفتح الستر: 
اولاً: هناك حركات معينة لابد من معرفة مؤداها والهدف منها: 
الحركة الاولي: عكس عقارب الساعة اشارة الي من هو فوق الزمن (فوقية البركة) فلحن أفنوتي ناي نان عكس عقارب الساعة اشارة الي الرحمة فوق الزمن وما قدم علي المذبح فوق الزمن أي البركة والرحمة فوق الزمن. 

الحركة الثانية: مع عقارب الساعة: 
(1)  ايريني باسي مع عقارب إشارة الي العطاء لهذا الجيل الحالي الذي هو تحت الزمن أي أن ما فوق الزمن صار في إمكانيات من هم يحيون تحت الزمن اشارة الي أخذ البركة في كل جيل (زمنية البركة) 
(2)  السجود وعمل ميطانية للمذبح وأخوته الكهنة والشعب ويقول أخطأت سامحوني أي يستغفر الكل.. يطلب غفرانهم. 
(3)  ثم يكشف رأسه ويفتح الستر ويقول: إشليل (يأمر بالصلاه) في حالة وجود رتبه مساوية (كاهن زميل – أسقف) درجة متساوية يقول إشليل إفلوجيسون طلب بركة كرامة لوجوده. ويرد الشماس إي بي ابروس إفشي اسطاثيتي. 

صلاة الشكر: 
وذلك لأن الشكر مبدأ كل صلاة بداية كل صلاة وهو عقيدة راسخة لأن الله صانع الخيرات كما في (رو 8: 28) كل الاشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله. لذلك في الجنازات وفي الأكاليل وفي القداسات وفي رفع بخور باكر وعشية نبدأ بالشكر. 
وبعد انتهاء صلاة الشكر يسجد الكاهن مرة أخري أمام الهيكل ويسجد مرة ثالثة أمام المذبح ذلك لإستمطار مراحم الله..
السجود والقيام إشارة للسقوط والقيامة لأن الخطية تذل الإنسان وتضع رأسه في الارض ويقوم بقوة القيامة لذلك نقول "أقامنا معه" ويبدأ بعد ذلك بوضع البخور: 
- يضع الكاهن 5 أيادي بخور. 
- 3 الرشومات، 2 مجداً وإكراماً ومجداً للثالوث الاقدس. 
- 5 أيادي تشير او أو تمثل أوائل الذبائح المشهورة في العهد القديم:
1-   ذبيحة هابيل (أول ذبيحة قدمها إنسان من أبكار الغنم " تك 4: 24 ") 
2-   ذبيحة نوح (أول ذبيحة قدمت بعد تجديد العالم بالطوفان " تك 8: 20 ") 
3-  ذبيحة ملشيصادق Melchizedek (أول ذبيحة تشير لذبيحة السيد المسيح من الخبز والخمر رغم أنها من الأرض ونتاجها ولكن قبل من خلال الرمز) 
4-   ذبيحة هارون (أول ذبيحة يقدمها رئيس الكهنة هارون بعد تخصيص سبط الكهنوت " لا 9 ") 
5-  ذبيحة زكريا (آخر ذبيحة في العهد القديم آخر عهد للكهنة) زكريا تعني الله يذكر، وهو ابو يوحنا المعمدان وهي همزة الوصل بين العهد القديم والعهد الجديد من مجئ السيد المسيح بدأ العهد الجديد إذاً الذبيحة محل ذكر الله دائماً. 

وهذا ما يردده الكاهن عندما يصلي مكان زميله الرب يحفظ كهنوتك مثل كهنوت ملشيصادق. 
•   بين وضع أيادي البخور هناك صلاه. 
(1)   سر بخور عشية.. صلاة سرية مع تقدمة البخور إذاً البخور ذبيحة إلهية غير دموية. 
وهو واضع الشورية فوق المذبح بعد وضع الأيادي. 
إذا تقدمة ذبيحة البخور قبل ذبيحة الجسد والدم. 
(2)   سر بخور باكر قبل تقدمة الذبيحة مباشرة.
هي صعيده البركة = ذبيحة مقبولة لأنها تصعد أمام الله 
لذلك تسمى صعيده البركة دليل قبولها. 
لذلك هناك ربط بين صعود البخور و صعود السيد المسيح (عب 9: 12) وليس بدم بل بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة الي الأقداس فوجد فداء أبدياً. 
لذلك ذبيحة السيد المسيح علي الصليب (قيامة، صعود) كملت. 
في سر بخور عشية: يقول الكاهن "أيها المسيح إلهنا العظيم المخوف الحقيقي الأمين..) في سر بخور باكر يا الله الذي قبل اليه قرابين هابيل الصدق..) 




دورة البخور

بعدما يقول الكاهن صلاة سر بخور عشية وباكر: 
- يقف الكاهن غرب المذبح متجهاً للشرق ويبخر علي المذبح في أول الدورة الأولي ويقول أوشية السلامة، ثم يقبل المذبح بفمه ويسير ناحية قبلي (قبلي المذبح) وهو يقول: هذه الكائنة.. ثم يكمل ويمشي جهة الشرق ووجهة للغرب (للشعب) ويبخر ويقول: 
• اوشية الاباء، ثم يمشي بحري المذبح وهو ذاهب ناحية الغرب ويقول: حفظاً احفظه لنا.. ثم يكمل ويقف في نفس المكان غرب المذبح ووجه للشرق وهو يبخر ويقول: 
• أوشية الاجتماعات، في أول الدورة الثانية، اذكر يارب اجتماعاتنا باركها أعطي أن تكون لنا بغير مانع ولا عائق نصنعها كإرادتك المقدسة الطوباوية ثم ينتقل شرق المذبح ووجه للغرب ويبخر ويقول: بيوت صلاة بيوت طهارة بيوت بركة أنعم بها لنا يارب ولعبيدك الآتيين بعدنا الي الابد ثم يسير غرب المذبح ووجهة الي الشرق ويبخر في أول الدورة الثالثة ويقول قم أيها الرب الاله ولتتفرق جميع أعدائك وليهرب من قدام وجهك كل مبغضي اسمك القدوس. 
ثم ينتقل الي شرق المذبح ووجهة للغرب ويبخر ويقول: أما شعبك فليكن بالبركة ألوف ألوف وربوات ربوات يصنعون إرادتك. ثم ينتقل غرب المذبح ووجهة للشرق ويبخر ويقول بالنعمة والرأفات ومحبة البشر اللواتي لأبنك الوحيد الجنس ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح هذا الذي من قبله.. الخ. 
بعد تمام الدورة الثالثة والشماس في كل دورة يقف مقابلة يقبل المذبح وينزل من الهيكل ووجهة الي الشرق. 
تعبير يد بخور يتكون من معنيان: 
1-   وضع كمية بخور في الشورية بملقط البخور.  
2-   إعطاء بخور من الشورية علي شكل صليب. 
الحركات واللف: 
7 أيادي البخور تشير لكمال العمل الالهي.
 دورة بخور الكنيسة
 بعد دورة بخور المذبح يقدم الكاهن البخور أمام الهيكل ويعطي 3 ايادي بخور ويقول الاب الكاهن: 
- في اليد الاولي: نسد لك أيها المسيح الهنا مع أبيك الصالح والروح القدس لأنك أتيت وخلصتنا. 
- في اليد الثانية: وأنا بكثرة رحمتك أدخل بيتك وأسجد قدام هيكلك المقدس بمخافتك (مز 5: 7).
- في اليد الثالثة: مع الملائكة أرتل لك وأسجد قدام هيكلك المقدس (مز 137: 1) 
ثم يتجه الكاهن الي الشمال ويقول – وهو يخاطب العذراء متمثله في أيقونتها نعطيك السلام مع غبريال الملاك السلام لك يا ممتلئة نعمة الرب معك (لو 1: 28) 
ثم يتجه الكاهن ناحية الغرب ويقول: السلام لمصاف الملائكة وسادتي الأباء الرسل وصفوف الشهداء وجميع القديسين. 

هنا نلاحظ: 
كأن الكاهن ينظر لصفوف الشعب وكأنهم صفوف السمائيين لأن الكنيسة مثال السماء وفعلاً وسطنا ملائكة وقديسين، صحيح لا نراهم لكنه إحساسنا بذلك لأن الكنيسة مكان سكني القديسين. 
ثم يتجه الكاهن ناحية الجنوب ويقول: السلام ليوحنا بن زكريا.. السلام للكاهن بن الكاهن. 
ثم يتجه الي الشرق ثانية قائلاً: فنجسد لمخلصنا الصالح محب البشر لأنه تراءف علينا وخلصنا. 
-	اثناء تقديم البخور.. ذبيحة البخور.. لأنها ذبيحة فوق الزمن يرتل الشمامسة والشعب أرباع الناقوس تمجيداً لله، فكل من الكاهن والشعب يمجدون الله ويخاطبون القديسين كل برتبتهم، وهنا ربط بين العبادة وبين القداسة فهذا تشويق للقداسة لأنه لو صارت العبادة عادة لا يخرج قديسين أما العبادة التي لها روح التوبة فهي تمجيد لله وقديسيه إظهار مجد القداسة.















طقس أوشية الراقدين

- ثم يصلي الكاهن الاواشي، ففي رفع بخور عشية يصلي أوشية الراقدين ودائماً في رفع بخور عشية نصلي هذه الأوشية لأن غروب اليوم يرمز لغروب العمر "الذين سبقوا فرقدوا".. 

وهنا يثور السؤال لماذا تصلي أوشية الراقدين؟ 
"الصلاة لأجل الراقدين عقيدة (العجيب أنها تميز الارثوذكس عن بقية الطوائف الاخري) وذلك للأسباب الاتية: 
1- مبدأ المحاماة: فكل الصلوات علي الراقدين "لأجلهم" منذ نياحة الشخص الي الدينونة تمثل المحاماة عن هذا الانسان وهذه النفس. والمحاماة شرط أساسي من شروط العدل لدرجة أن المحكمة تحضر محامي للمتهم الذي لم يستطيع إحضار محامي للدفاع عنه يتمشي مع العدل وجود المحاماة. 
2- غفران الخطايا: وذلك منذ آخر اعتراف الي لحظة الوفاة اذاً الصلاة تحل محل اعترافه طالما لم يمت في خطيته من حقه ان نصلي لأجله. 
وبشرط مهم جداً وهو التوبة والاقرار بها لأن: 
التوبة = استحقاق المغفرة. 
الاقرار بها (الاعتراف) = نوال المغفرة 
التناول = تمام المغفرة 
بدليل قراءة التحليل علي المنتقل فإذا كان تائب يستفيد أما إذا كان غير تائب فلا يستفيد، اذا الصلاة من أجله مهمة ورحمة الله تخص الله يقبل أو لا يقبل. 
3-   تأكيد فكرة القيامة: اعلان الايمان بالقيامة، حتي لا يظن الناس لا قيامة بعد الموت. 
وهناك رد جميل للقديس يعقوب السروجي رد علي سؤال لتلاميذه كيف الناس تموت والمسيح قام المفروض المسيح قام لا يموت الناس، فرد القديس يعقوب قائلاً: بعد قيامة المسيح تأكد قيامة من نقوم بدفنهم للموت وليس للبشر لأنهم يقومون اذاً يخرج الجسد وندفن الموت. 
4-   تأكيد فكرة الدينونة العامة (يوم المحاكمة) 
بصلاتنا علي الراقدين نعترف جهاراً بالدينونة، يتذكرها العارفون ويعرفها من يجهلها يوم يدين الله سائر الناس عن كل عمل ان كان خيراً أم شراً حسب قول الكتاب. 
وضع للناس أن يموتوا مرة ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة
5-   عضوية الراقدين في الكنيسة: 
الراقدين في العالم الاخر ولكنهم لازالوا أعضاء في الكنيسة "الصديق تدوم ذكراه الي الابد" (مز 112: 6) 
إذاً نفوس الراقدين حيه وليس كالحيوانات مثلاً الله إله أحياء وليس إله أموات إذاَ خلود الروح يجعلنا نجاه نحن أيضاً. 
6-   لأجل تعزية الاحياء: الذين يتألمون لانتقال الاحباء وطلب الصبر لهم. 
7- لتأكيد المكافأة لم ينلها أحد بعد: لأنهم لم يكملوا بدوننا (عب 11: 40) إذاً العالم مستمر الي أن يكمل العبيد رفقائهم كما في الختم الخامس في سفر الرؤيا. 
 أوشية الراقدين تقال في جميع العشيات حتي في الاعياد السيدية أما في يوم سبت النور تقال في الصباح تذكاراً لوجود السيد المسيح في القبر يوم سبت النور.






















طقس رفع بـخور باكر

يصلي الكاهن أوشيتي المرضي والمسافرين في جميع أيام الاسبوع ما عدا الاحد (يوم الرب ليس فيه سفر) لا يصلي أوشية المسافرين أما في الاحاد والاعياد السيدية (ملك لله) يصلي الكاهن أوشيتي المرضي والقرابين لأن الكنيسة تفترض أن ليس أحد يسافر في هذه الايام للتفرغ للصلاه. 
لا يدخل الا بعد رفع بخور باكر مع لحن (تين أو أوشت) وهو شبيه باللحن العسكري فمن الخطأ جداً تقديم الحمل في رفع بخور باكر اذا تقديم الحمل بعد أوشية المسافرين بعد إنتهاء رفع بخور باكر أما في الاعياد يقدم الحمل مع لحن (إبؤورو) ولا يدخل طبق الحمل الي الهيكل فالذي يدخل الي الهيكل (القربانة الحمل) فقط (عب 9: 12) وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة الي الاقداس  فوجد فداءاَ أبدياً. 
في رفع بخور باكر نصلي أوشية المرضي لأننا نعتبر الكنيسة مستشفى تفتح أبوابها كل صباح لتتلقي المرضي والمصابين للعلاج والشفاء.  اذاً الكنيسة دار استشفاء والسيد المسيح قال لا يحتاج الاصحاء الي طبيب بل المرضي (يع 5: 14، 15) أمريض أحد بينكم فليدع شيوخ الكنيسة.. الخ. 
سر مسحة المرضي يجب عمله في الصباح والكل في حالة صوم. ثم أوشية المسافرين: في الصباح طبقاً ما عدا يوم الاحد.. يوم الرب لحفظ المسافر واشتراك الله معه في العمل والسفر.  
الشرح: 
يبدأ الكاهن دورة البخور في الكنيسة كلها كالاتي: 
1-   بعد انتهاء ال 3 أواشي الصغار دورة واحدة حول المذبح. 
2-   ثم ينزل أمام باب الهيكل ويعطي البخور كالمعتاد شرقاً ثم شمالاً ثم غرباً ثم جنوباً ثم شرقاً. 
3- بخور للإنجيل (المنجلية) ثم يعطي الكاهن البخور للإنجيل القبطي ثم العربي وهو يقول (نسجد لإنجيل ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي له المجد الي الابد أمين) ثم يقبل الإنجيل. 
4- نحو الأجساد: (القديسين والشهداء) أينما وجدت وهو يقول السلام للقديسين.. السلام لجسدك الطاهر الذي ينبع لنا منه الشفاء.. اطلب من الرب عنا ليغفر لنا خطايانا. 
5- بخور الكهنوت: تقديم البخور للكهنة يعني اشتراكهم جميعاً في تقديم البخور لله ويسمى (يمين الشركة) ويدل علي احتياج الكاهن المصلي لمساعدة اخوتة بالصلاة ليقبل الله ذبيحته وبخورة. 
-  الاب الاسقف له 3 اياد بخور (مع مطانية وتقبيل اليد والصليب) 
الاولي: الرب يحفظ لنا وعلينا حياة وقيام أبينا المكرم الانبا.. 
الثانية: حفظاً احفظة لنا سنين كثيرة وأزمنة سالمة.  
الثالثة: اخضع اعداءه تحت قدميه سريعاً. 
ثم يقبل الصليب ويد الأب الاسقف قائلاً: اطب من المسيح عنا ليغفر لنا خطايانا. 
يرد الاسقف عليه قائلاً: الرب يحفظ كهنوتك مثل ملكيصادق وهارون وزكريا وسمعان كهنة الله العلي أمين.
هنا نلاحظ أننا نعطي بخور للأب الاسقف باعتبار أكبر الموجودين كهنوتاً وتقدم له البخور ليرفعه بدورة الي الله مع صلواته. 
- القمص له يدان فقط (وضع راحة اليد مرتين) 
- القس له يد واحدة (وضع راحة اليد مرة واحدة)
ويقول للأب القمص: 
• أسألك يا أبي القمص أن تذكرني في صلاتك لكي المسيح إلهنا يغفر لي خطاياي الكثيرة. يرد الكاهن الذي يعطي له البخور قائلاً: الرب يحفظ كهنوتك مثل ملكيصادق وهارون وزكريا وسمعان كهنة لله العلي أمين. 
 ويقول للأب القس: 
•   أسألك يا أبي القس.. 
ويرد نفس الرد.. 
أما الكاهن الخديم: يرد عليه قائلاً: الرب يقبل ذبيحتك. 
فهي تبادل محبة.. صلاة لأجل بعض 
6-  الي بحري (الحجاب البحري) بخور حامل الايقونات: 
يبخر الكاهن لايقونات الشهداء والقديسين الموضوعه. 
شرط هام جداً لابد أن تكون الايقونة مدشنة بالميرون ولا يبخر الكاهن لأي ايقونة غير مدشنة بزيت الميرون. 
ويقول السلام للشهيد.. 
وأمام الهيكل البحري يقول "السلام لهيكل الله الاب" هنا نجد الهيكل يقام فيه القداس لله الاب والذبيحة هي الله الابن (السيد المسيح) والذي يقدس القرابين هو الله الروح القدس إذا الثالوث القدوس اشترك في تهيئة الأسرار المقدسة. 
والبخور للايقونات تعبير عن شركة الصلاه بين الشعب والقديسين (إمتزاج صلواتنا مع صلواتهم) تكريم للروح القدس علي جميع القديسين (مجد القداسة).
7-  في الطرقة (الممر) البحري للكنيسة: ويقول بركة بخور عشية بركته المقدسة فلتكن معنا أو في باكر بالمثل. 
ويظل هكذا حتي أقصي الغرب ويعطي الكاهن اثناء المرور – البركة باليد.. اليد ماسكة الصليب ومعرفة الحاضرين وحالتهم الروحية. 
-   يسمع الإعترافات السريعة (الخطايا التي بعد الإعتراف الأخير) 
-   يعطي الكاهن البخور وسط الشعب.. لماذا؟ 
نجد أن في سفر العدد (16: 44 – 48) لما ابتدء الوباء في الشعب قال الرب لموسى.. وقال موسى لهارون خذ المجمرة وأجعل فيها ناراً من علي المذبح وضع بخوراً وإذهب بها مسرعاً الي الجماعة وكفر عنهم لأن السخط قد خرج من قبل الرب. قد ابتدأ الوباء فأخذ هرون كما قال موسى وركض الي وسط الشعب وإذا الوباء قد ابتدأ في الشعب فوضع البخور وكفر عن الشعب ووقف بين الموتي والأحياء فامتنع الوباء. اذا البخور له قوة ذبيحة غير دموية. 
ويجب علي الشعب أثناء مرور الكاهن بالبخور أن يرد الشعب قائلين: أسألك يا ربي يسوع المسيح أن تغفر لي خطاياي التي أعرفها والتي لا أعرفها أي طلباً للرحمة وغفران الخطية. 
8-   في الجناح الغربي للكنيسة: يظل ماشياً بالبخور حتي الممر الاوسط بالكنيسة حتي يصل: 
9-   الي اتجاه الشرق بالطرقة الوسطى: مكان البصخة (ذبيحة المسيح) 
10- الارباع الخشوعية: يتقدم في الثلث الاخير (اللقان) ويصلي الأرباع الخشوعية نحو الشرق قائلاً: يسوع المسيح هو أمسا واليوم والي الابد هو بأقنوم واحد نسجد له ونمجدة (عب 13: 8) 
شرقاً وهو واقف يقول: هذا الذي أصعد ذاته ذبيحة مقبولة علي الصليب عن خلاص جنسنا ثم بحري فاشتمه أبوه الصالح وقت المساء علي الجلجثة، ثم غرباً فتح باب الفردوس ورد آدم الي رئاسته مرة أخري وقبلي يقول: من قبل صليبه وقيامته المقدسة رد الإنسان الي الفردوس مرة أخري ثم: 
11- في اتجاه الشرق بالطرقة الوسطى. 
12- بجوار حامل الأيقونات الي قبلي. 
13- في الطرقة القبلي للكنيسة في إتجاه الغرب. 
14- يسير حتي يصل " الجناح الغربي للكنيسة " 
15- الطرقة الوسطى مباشرة الي داخل المذبح. 
يعود الي الهيكل من الممر (الطرقة) الوسطي وهو يقف أمام المذبح الي الشرق ويضع يد بخور ويقول مجداً وإكراماً ثم يبخر الكاهن علي المذبح نحو الشرق وهو يقول: سر الرجعة (سر إعتراف الشعب) 
ياالله الذي قبل اليه اعتراف اللص اليمين علي الصليب المكرم أقبل اليك اعترافات شعبك واغفر لهم كافة خطاياهم من أجل اسمك القدوس الذي دعى علينا كرحمتك وليس كخطايانا. ثم يقم الكاهن بعمل دورة واحدة حول المذبح ثم أمام الهيكل ثم للإنجيل المقدس ثم لرئيس الكهنة والكهنة. ويعلق الشورية في مكانها وسط واجهة الهيكل الاوسط ويقف الكاهن عند باب الهيكل حتي ينتهي الشعب من ترديد الذكصولوجيات وقانون الايمان وأثناء لحن وننتظر قيامة الأموات وحياة الدهر (يمسك الكاهن 3 شمعات وصليب) ويرسم الصليب دون نطق ناحية الشرق والجنوب وغربي وبحري مع عقارب الساعة لاعطاء البركة للشعب ثم الشرق. 

ثم يقول الكاهن: 
ياالله ارحمنا.. تراءف علينا مع عكس عقارب الساعة شرق وشمال وغرب وجنوب لأن الرحمة علي الصليب هو حدث ممتد فوق الزمن والصليب به 3 شمعات إشارة للثالوث دليل اشتراك الثالوث في الفداء ويدور الكاهن مع عقارب الساعة ليعطي البركة للشعب ثم يردد تسبحة الرحمة مع عكس عقارب الساعة لأننا نحن نتبع عمل المسيح الفادي علي الصليب فوق الزمن بعد انتهاء اللحن.
ويصلي الكاهن أوشية الإنجيل، يمسك البشارة والصليب ويلف حول المذبح عكس عقارب الساعة وطوال الدورة الكاهن والشماس معاً، اذاً الكنيسة ككل رتبها مسئولة عن البشارة بالفداء ثم بعد ذلك يقول الشماس ماسكاً الصليب "انصتوا لسماع الانجيل.." ثم الكاهن يقول "مبارك الاتي باسم الرب.." ثم يقرأ الانجيل يبخر وحوله شمعتان والكل وفوق التنفيذ أوامر الله. ثم في النهاية التحاليل الثلاثة. التحاليل مثل إطلاق عصفور في قفص. 





قداس الموعوظين
سمي بالموعوظين لأن هذا هو الجزء الذي يحضره الموعوظين، لكن هو للكل، ليتورجية الموعظوين هو لكل المؤمنين والموعوظين لكن هو الجزء المسموح للموعوظين بحضوره، فلا نقول إنه يخص الموعوظين فقط. 

ليتورجية الموعوظين: 
تشمل القراءات: البولس، الكاثوليكون، الإبركسيس، السنكسار، المزمور، الإنجيل والعظة. وفي مرحلة من المراحل كان هناك فقط ليتورجية الموعوظين وهي قراءات فقط وفي فترة أخري أضيف إليها الأواشي التي هي الثلاث أواشي الكبار: السلامة والأباء والاجتماعات وسميت بالكبار لأن طلبتها كبيرة نقول فيها صلوات كثيرة: هذه الكائنة من أقاصي المسكونة الي اقاصيها ثم يكمل " كل الشعوب وكل القطعان باركهم.. الخ ".
وكان الشماس بعد الأواشي يقول " انصتوا بحكمة الله يارب ارم بالحقيقة " وكان الشماس يقول هذا لأنه كان الموعوظين يخرجون فكان يقصد بهذا أن ينصتوا ثم يقال قانون الإيمان. 
وفي فترة ثالثة أضيفت صلاة الصلح بإعتبار أن الموعوظين تصالحهم الكنيسة مع الله ولذلك لما نقول علي ليتورجية الموعوظين تشمل هذه الثلاثة أجزاء. 
ليتورجية الموعوظين تشمل الجزء التعليمي والثلاثة أواشي الكبار وجزء صلاة الصلح، كل هذا نسميه ما قبل الأنافورا، والانافورا هي لحظة رفع الابروسفارين. وهي كلمة يونانية معناها رفع القرابين.  
وسميت ليتورجية بإعتبار انها خدمة، خدمة لهؤلاء الذين يدخلون الي الايمان، فهي خدمة تقدمها الكنيسة خصيصاً لهم، والحقيقة فيها صلوات تقرأ أثناء القراءات لكي يفتح الله آذان وأذهان الموعوظين لكي يفهموا ما يقال. 

أحد الاباء يقول: " في قداس الموعوظين تخطب النفس للرب يسوع " لذلك بولس الرسول يقول: " لأني خطبتكم لرجل واحد، لأقدم عذراء عفيفة للمسيح " لهذا هو يعطيها نفسه، فالكنيسة هي عروس المسيح. لقاءنا مع المسيح في الأفخارستيا، سيناكسيس تعبير يطلق علي القداس وهو إلتفاف المؤمنين حو الكنيسة المقدسة والاب " ديكس " أطلق علي القداس لفظ سيناكسيس، سماه منفصل ومتصل، متصل أي الجزء الخاص بالموعوظين أو الذي يحضره الموعوظين غير مرتبط ببعض مثل القداس الغريغوري والقداس الباسيلي، غير القداس الكيرلسي الذي عمله القديس مرقس الرسول وأضاف اليه أشياء القديس كيرلس عمود الدين، نجد أنه كل الأواشي قبل التقديس فكل الصلوات وكل القراءات كلها منفصلة تماماً عن صلب القداس التي هي التقديس والتأسيس والقسمة والتناول فالسيناكسيس المتصل يعني القداس كله، والمنفصل يجعل الجزء الخاص بقداس الموعوظين ودورات البخور كلها كانت تكون لوحدها، إن جاز هذا التعبير مثل في الصوم الكبير بعض الكنائس والأديرة ترفع بخور باكر بعد التسبحة ثم بعد الظهر الساعة 1، 2 يصلون القداس فكانت الكنيسة تفعل ذلك مع الموعوظين، تجعل الصلوات والقراءات ودورات البخور كل هذا لوحدة ثم في وقت لاحق يكون الجزء الخاص بالمؤمنين فقط: تقديم الحمل صلوات الافخارستيا – التقديس – القسمة – التناول. 
في الوقت الذي عمل فيه تقسيمة الاب " ديكس " كانت صلاة الصلح من ضمن صلوات المؤمنين ولم يكن أضيف الي ليتورجية الموعوظين، ومن هنا هذا المسمى جاء السيناكسيز المتصل، المتصل الذي هو يكون كله مع بعض، تشبيه آخر الذي يرفع بخور باكر والقداس بعده مباشرة والسيناكسيز المنفصل مثل نظام الصوم الكبير رفع بخور لوحدة والتقديس لوحدة، لذلك كان هناك القراءات وعظه الاب الأسقف للموعوظين ثم ينصرف الموعوظين بعد الاواشي، ثم يبدأون تقدمة الحمل مع صلاة الصلح مع صلوات الإفخارستيا ثم التقديس والقسمة والتناول. وكلمة سيناكسيز أي الكل مجتمع حول الإفخارستيا.

دورة بخور البولس والكاثوليكون

الاب الخديم هو الذي يعمل هذه الدورة يبخر علي الابروسفارين وهو يقول صلاة سر البولس ثم يدور الكاهن حول المذبح ويقول نفس الصلوات والاواشي التي قلناها في دورة بخور باكر وعشية (السلامة – الاباء – الاجتماعات) ويقول بركة معلمنا بولس الرسول رسول يسوع المسيح بركته تكون معنا أمين. طبعاً أعلي رتبه موجودة هي التي تقوم بهذه الدورة، كان أحياناً الآباء يبخرون في الهيكل ويتركون صحن الكنيسة لرتبه أقل كما قالت الدسقولية في الطبعة الثالثة "يعطي الأسقف البخور في الهيكل ويدور حول المذبح ثلاث مرات ثم يعطي البخور للقس فيدور به في وسط الكنيسة" علي أساس أن درجة الاسقفية تمثل وجود المسيح والقسيسية تمثل الملائكة المرسلين من السيد المسيح لخدمة العتيدين أن يرثوا الخلاص، فالأسقف في الهيكل رمز للمسيح أو نائب يمثل شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح ويكلف أحد كهنته للنزول للشعب، لكن نحن تعلمنا من سيدنا البابا أن الذي يلف حول المذبح هو الذي يبارك الشعب. 
في دورة البولس ندور حول الكنيسة كلها، إشارة الي أن العالم كله سمع رسائل بولس الرسول وحتي نبدأ من ناحية بحري شمالاً ثم الجنوب، أشارة أن كرازة بولس الرسول مثل كرازة الرسل نقلت العالم من الشمال إلي اليمين واذا وجد الكاهن شريك يشترك مع الكاهن الخديم في الدورات والصلوات القادمة، وسر البولس الاول والدورة تكون أثناء الالحان، وأثناء ما يقرأ البولس يقول سر ثاني للبولس أي صلاة أخري "يارب المعرفة ورازق الحكمة الذي يكشف العمائق (الأشياء العميقة والأسرار المخفاه) من الظلمة، والمعطي كلمة للمبشرين بقوة عظيمة الذي من قبل صلاحك جعلت هذا إناءاً مختاراً وبهذا سررت أن يكون كارزاً لإنجيل ملكوتك أيها المسيح إلهنا" ملحوظة لطيفة أن الكنيسة تركز علي التغيير في بولس فكما أن بولس وسيلة ايضاح للتغيير هكذا كلامة يغير الموجودين ويكون سبب في تغيير الموجودين، وحتي معلمنا بولس الرسول في (غل 1: 15، 16) ولكن لما سر الله الذي أفرزني من بطن أمي، ودعاني بنعمته أن يعلن ابنه في لأبشر به بين الأمم، للوقت لم أستشر لحماً ودماً ولا صعدت الي أورشيلم الي الرسل الذي قبلي، بل انطلقت الي العربية، ثم رجعت أيضاً إلي دمشق. ثمم بعد ثلاث سنين صعدت الي اورشليم لأتعرف ببطرس، فمكثت عنده خمسة عشر يوماً. ولكنني لم أر غيره من الرسل إلا يعقوب أخا الرب. والذي اكتب به اليكم هوذا قدام الله أني لست أكذب فيه. وبعد ذلك جئت إلي أقاليم سورية وكيليكية. ولكنني كنت غير معروف بالوجه عند كنائس اليهودية التي في المسيح. غير أنهم كانوا يسمعون أن الذي كان يضطهدنا قبلاً، يبشر الان بالايمان الذي كان قبلاً يتلفه. فكانوا يمجدون الله في. 
ثم يكمل الكاهن الصلاه "انعم عليما وعلي شعبك كله بعقل غير منشغل وفهم نقي ونفهم منفعه تعاليمك المقدسة … الخ" ومن الأشياء الغير جيدة ان الناس ينشغلون عن القراءة، كما لو كانت القراءة لا تعني شئ، هي صلوة جميلة وتدعونا أن نتشبه ببولس الرسول. 
وأيضاً أثناء قراءة الكاثوليكون أبونا يقول سر الكاثوليكون وأنتم تعرفون أنه لا يوجد دورة بخور، لماذا؟ لأن الرسل لم يكرزوا بين فترة الصعود وحلول الروح القدس. 

في سر الكاثوليكون يطلب الكاهن أنه كما أن المسيح معلن من خلال الرسل أعلنت لنا سر مجد مسيحك وأعطيتهم الموهبة التي لا تحس أن يبشروا في كل الوقت بالغني الذي لا يستقصي الذي لرحمتك نسألك إجعلنا مستحقين نصيبهم وميراثهم ونكون متشبهين بجهادهم، ونكون مشتركين في الأعراق (العرق) التي قبلوها علي التقوى وأحرس بيعتك المقدسة وبارك خراف قطيعك… الخ" وهذه صلاة موجهة لله الأب، ومن الاشياء التي نفخر بها أثناء الصلاة ان كنيستنا كنيسة رسولية أسسها أحد الرسل وهي شئ جميل
قبل سر الإبركسيس وقيل ما يعمل الكاهن دورة الإبركسيس يصلي الكاهن أوشية القرابين في قداسات الايام لأن في رفع بخور باكر تصلي أوشية المرضي والمسافرين ويصليها سراً علشان ربنا يقبل القرابين المرفوعة، ثم يقول سر الابركسيس. وفيها يذكر محرقة ابراهيم، وما علاقة محرقة ابراهيم بالابركسيس؟ ونلاحظ أن هذه الصلاه بعد أوشية القرابين هنا يذكر إسحق علي أساس أنه كان رمزاً لذبيحة المسيح وعاد حياً إشارة لقيامة المسيح، فكل مرة تذكر فيها القرابين نذكر إبراهيم أب الآباء أوضح رمز الفداء وهنا رمز مزدوج، إبراهيم وإسحق إشارة للآب والابن الخروف هنا رمز للسيد المسيح ولذلك هنا رمز مزدوج فإسحق رمز للمسيح الفادي ورمز للبشرية المفتداه، هنا الحكمة أن يظهر للأجيال من خلال تقديم ابراهيم لأبنه اسحق مشاعر الاب في تقديم الإبن علي الصليب.



















دورة الإبركسيس وتسبحة اجيوس
دورة الإبركسيس: 
بعد أن يبخر حول المذبح وأمام الهيكل يمشي علي اليمين بعد حامل الايقونات بعد أن يعطي البخور يمشى في الطرقة القبلية ويمشى حول الخورس الأول ثم يدخل ثانية أمام باب الهيكل ولا يدخل الهيكل لكن يمشى علي الشمال بجانب حامل الأيقونات ثم يلف حول الخورس الاول ويرجع ثانية لباب الهيكل ويقول سر الرجعة ولا يدخل الهيكل لأن كل الرسل استشهدوا خارج أورشليم فلو رأيناها مثل (8) بالإنجليزية (8).
بعد الإبركسيس يقال السنكسار وهو سير الآباء التي تذكر السير والمبادئ الروحية وفي نفس الوقت أثناء الخمسين المقدسة تعمل دورة القيامة ولا يقرأ السنكسار لأن في وجود الشمس تختفي النجوم.

تسبحة أجيوس: 
كلمة أجيوس تعني "قدوس" بمعني كامل القداسة أي قداسة كاملة، أو قدوس القديسين "قدوس الله قدوس القوى قدوس الذي لا يموت.. إرحمنا" في بعض الطوائف مثل الروم الأرثوذكس يقولون قدوس للثالوث، لكن نحن ولأن الإنجيل هو كلمة الله والذي يشير الي المسيح وكلماته وأعماله نوجه أجيوس للابن "الذي ولد عنا" والذي "صلب عنا" والذي "قام من الأموات وصعد الي السموات".. إرحمنا، فنحن نربط أجيوس بالخلاص، لأننا نؤمن أنه في ولادته شابهنا وبآلامه عبر بنا بحر الخطية وبقيامته شابهناه فهي تسبحة لاهوتيه يقولها السيرافيم ويغنيها البشر تعبيراً عن خلاصنا من الخطية، ترنيمة المفديين، وهناك كلمات جميلة للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم والقديس كيرلس الأورشليمي، يقول ذهبي الفم: "بقولنا هذه التسبحة نشترك في الليتورجيا السمائية إذ لا نعود بعد علي الأرض بل ننطلق الي السماء ونكون وسط السماء ونقف أمام العرش السمائي ونترنم بالتسبحة المقدسة" والقديس كيرلس الأورشليمي يقول: "إذ نترنم بهذه التسبحة السمائية العلوية نشارك القوات العلوية تسبيح الحمد". وهناك بعض قصص في التاريخ تعتقد هذه التسبحة قالها يوسف الرامي ونيقوديموس وهم ينظرون المسيح عند دفنه، وهم يكفنوه، واحد مسك يد المسيح وقال له: هل اليد التي خلقت العالم تموت؟ فسمعوا صوت الملائكة تقول: "قدوس الله قدوس القوى قدوس الحي الذي لا يموت" موجودة في (أش 6: 3)








طقس أوشية الانجيل

عبارة عن جزئين: 
1- الجزء الاول في (مت 13: 16، 17) لما السيد المسيح قال لتلاميذه هذه العباره "ولكن طوبى لعيونكم لأنها تبصر ولأذانكم لأنها تسمع. فإني الحق أقول لكم: أن أنبياء وأبرار كثيرين أشتهوا أن يروا ما أنتم ترون ولم يروا وأن يسمعوا ما أنتم تسمعون ولم يسمعوا".
2- الجزء الثاني عبارة عن طلبه: "اذكر يا رب كل الذين أوصونا أن نذكرهم في سؤالاتنا وطلباتنا التي نرفعها إليك الذي سبقول نيحهم مرضي شعبك أشفهم لأنك أنت وحدك هو حياتنا كلنا وخلاصنا كلنا وشفاؤنا كلنا وقيامتنا كلنا". 

 لماذا ذكر المنتقلين والمرضي؟ ولم يذكر بقية الناس؟ 
علي أساس أنه في الشدائد تختبر إرادة الإنسان في تنفيذ الوصية ففي حالات الانتقال وفي حالات المرض هنا يتعرض الانسان لتجربة إيمانه هل سيطيع الوصية وتكون مشاعره تجاه الله مشاعر مقدسة أم لا، فكأن الكنيسة تشترك مع المجربين، أسرة المنتقل وأرسة المريض، تشاركهم الكنيسة لكل يتمسكوا بفكر الله في وقت التجربه. وكأمثله لناس في مواقع التجربة ونطلب لهم لكي يعطيهم الله نعمه، وفي المذكرة بحث عن الذين كانوا ينتظرون يوم الرب الذين اشتهوا أن يروا ما أنتم ترون ولم يروا وأن يسمعوا ما أنتم تسمعون ولم يسمعوا كما هو مذكور في (يو 8: 56) تهلل بأن يري يومي فرأي وفرح، وفي (تك 49: 15) خلاصك انتظرت يارب، وفي (أي 15: 29) أنا عملت أن ولي حي ويظهر في آخر الزمان. وهكذا ما ورد في (زك 9: 9) (ومز 89: 9) يدل علي أن ما رآه التلاميذ وما آمنا به في العهد الجديد كثيرون اشتهوا أن يروه ولم يروه. 
بعد أن ينتهي أبونا من أوشيه الإنجيل يستدير 45 درجة ناحية المنجلية وهو يبخر ويقول "نسجد لإنجيل يسوع المسيح، بصلوات داود النبي يارب إنعم لنا بغفران خطايانا" ثم الكاهن والشماس يدخلا الهيكل ويضع الكاهن يد بخور ويمسك البشارة والصليب، والإثنين في إتجاه بعضهما البعض الكاهن والشماس، الي نهاية الدورة حول المذبح، والكاهن يقول عبارة سمعان الشيخ: "الآن يا سيدي تطلق عبدك بسلام حسب قولك لأن عيني قد أبصرتا خلاصك الذي أعددته للشعوب نوراً إعلان للأمم ومجداً لشعبك إسرائيل" في (لو 2: 29 – 32) لأن سمعان الشيخ هو الذي حمل المسيح علي يديه فالبشارة ترمز للمسيح وإشتراك الكاهن والشماس في مسك البشارة والصليب إشارة لاشتراك كل رتب الكنيسة في توصيل البشارة بالخلاص، من خلال البشارة المفرحة للإنجيل المقدس، ثم يقبل الشماس البشارة ويد الكاهن ويمسك الصليب ويقول "قفوا بخوف لسماع الانجيل المقدس" باليوناني، والكاهن يمسك البشارة علي رأسه ووجهه الي الغرب، وهو يقول: "مبارك الأتي باسم الرب" بالقبطي، ويقف شماسان حاملين شمعتين بجوار المنجلية إشارة الي أن كلمة الله هي نور للعالم، الكاهن الخديم (أو أكبر رتبه) يقرأ الانجيل باللغة القبطية والكاهن الشريك يقرأه عربي، وأثناء الكاهن الخديم وهو يقرأ الانجيل القبطي يقول الشريك سر الانجيل ويقول مجموعة أواشي مختصره والخديم أثناء قراءة الشريك للإنجيل العربي يقول سر الحجاب، وسنعرف ما معني سر الإنجيل وما معني سر الحجاب. 


احترام الانجيل وهو يقرأ: 
الانجيل هو حضور السيد المسيح في وسطنا والجميع وقوف والأضواء مضاءه والشموع حول الإنجيل إشارة الي نار اللاهوت والكاهن يبخر للإنجيل إشارة للعبادة، ويخلع رؤساء الكهنة تيجانهم كما قيل عن طغمة ال 24 قسيساً في السماء إنهم يخلعون تيجانهم وهم يسجدون أمام المسيح لذلك مهم جداً أن يكون توقير في الكنيسة يكون واضحاً، المفروض أي أحد يدخل الكنيسة أثناء الإنجيل يقف مكانه الي أن ينتهي الإنجيل ولا يتحرك من مكانه. 
بالنسبة لسر الانجيل، هو يصلي فقط في القداس بالرغم من وجود إنجيل في عشية وباكر لكن لا يقال سر الإنجيل لأنها طلبات مرتبطة بالقداس ووجود الذبيحة، وهى نفسها الطلبة التي تقال في باكر في الصوم الكبير بعد النبوات لما الكاهن يقول "نحني ركبنا".. الخ.  
في سر الإنجيل نطلب من أجل أواشي كثيره، المرضي.. الطبيعة.. خلاص الناس والبهائم.. خلاص الموضع المقدس.. الرئيس أو الملك الأرثوذكسي.. الراقدين.. القرابين.. المتضايقين في الشدائد.. الخ. 
وكأن المصلي لهذه الصلاه بما معناه أن الإنجيل يوسع قلب البشر لكي يقبلوا الخلاص الإلهي والله يعلن من خلال الانجيل عن اتساع قلبه لكل الخليقة، طبعاً نحن نعرف أن كل الطلبات تقبل من خلال الإيمان بالمسيح والكرازة بالانجيل، ونلاحظ أنه لا ينبغي لأحد الجلوس أثناء الانجيل إشارة للخضوع والإستماع والتوقير. كان في الماضي يقرأ من علي الإنبل وهو مكان عالي إشارة الي سمو التعليم وأول عظه قالها السيد المسيح كانت علي الجبل وهو مكان عالي إشارة الي سمو المفاهيم وعلو قدرها، وأيضاً الإنبل كان يستخدم في الوعظ، ونري في الكنائس القديمة نجد هذا الإنبل وكما في (نح 8: 7) أن الكاتب كان يقف في مكان عالي. 
هناك ضرورة لحضور القراءات لمن سيناول، لأن من شروط المرافقة الموافقة، لأن اذا كان انسان سيأخذ المسيح في داخله يجب أن يتوافق معه في الفكر، والقديس ساويرس بن المقفع يقول تعبير صعب: كل من لا يحضر تلاوة الكتب وتقديس القربان يتناول بنفس نجسه لأن القراءة (قراءة الكتب) وصلاة القداس تقدس النفس والجسد ولذلك يستحق التناول من القربان ومذكور عن مريم العذراء أنها كانت تحفظ جميع هذا الكلام متفكرة به في قلبها (لو 2: 19) والدسقولية تقول: اذا حضرتم لإنجيل القداس فليقف القسوس أجمعين والشمامسة وكل الشعب بسكون وهدوء لأنه مكتوب هكذا "أسكت وأسمع يا إسرائيل" (مز 50: 7) وأيضاً يقول: إذا عبر أحد من باب الكنيسة وسمع الإنجيل فليقف ولا يمشى حتي تنتهي قراءته، ولما كان موسى يقرأ الناموس كان الشعب يحني رأسه ولم يكونوا يستطيعون أن ينظروا النور الذي في وجه موسى وهو يتلو الشريعة. 

أما عن سر الحجاب وهي صلاة كلها خشوع وانسحاق أمام الله لكي تستجاب صلاة الكاهن ولا يكون التناول سبب دينونة، والكاهن لا يملك أن يحالل غير التائب، ويقول: "يا الله الذي من أجل محبته للبشر التي لا ينطق بها أرسلت أبنك الوحيد إلي العالم ليرد لك الخروف الضال نسألك يا سيدنا لا تردنا الي خلف ونضع أيدينا علي هذه الذبيحة المخوفة غير الدموية لأننا لا نتكل علي برنا بل علي رحمتك التي بها أحييت جنسنا، نسأل ونتضرع إلي صلاحك يا محب البشر ألا يكون لنا دينونة ولا لشعبك أجمع هذا السر الذي دبرته لنا خلاصاً لكن محواً لخطايانا وغفراناً لتكاسلنا "لأن الذي يأكل منه بغير استحقاق يكون مجرماً في جسد الرب" (1كو 11: 27) ويكمل "فكم عقاباً أشر تظنون أنه يحسب مستحقاً من داس ابن الله وحسب دم العهد الذي قدس به دنساً وأزدري بروح النعمة " (عب 10: 28 – 30). 
ثم يصلي الكاهن الثلاث أواشي الكبار، وهذه الاواشي الكبار تحفظ سلام الكنيسة والاباء الاب البطريرك والمطارنة والاساقفة وطمغات الكنيسة واجتماعاتها. 

ملحوظة هامة: 
التبخير بين الحين والآخر تحت الإبروسفارين، يرفع الكاهن طرف الإبروسفارين ويشير الي الحنوط والأطياب التي ذهبت بها مريم المجدلية والمريمات لتحنيط جسد المسيح، والسيد المسيح فرح بمريم التي سكبت الطيب عليه وقال عنها "لماذا تتبعون المرأة عملاً حسناً عملت بي" وبعد هذا الشماس يقول: "انصتوا بحكمة الله ثم يبدأ" بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد.. قانون الايمان، ويا ليت الناس يحاولون أن يراجعوا إيمانهم في الواقع العملي لحياتهم هل نحن فعلاً نعيش بهذا الإيمان أم لا. 
من شروط التناول الإيمان السليم والمحبة النقيه، طبعاً التوبة هي الإساس، لذلك نقول الإيمان وهو الايمان السليم ثم نقول صلاه الصلح ونعلن فيها المحبة النقية والسلام مع الكل. ولما الشماس يقول "انصتوا بحكمة الله بالحقيقة" لأن كان هناك الموعوظين في وقت من الأوقات يخرجون من الكنيسة في هذه اللحظة وهنا الكاهن يغسل يديه ويرش الماء علي الشعب كنوع من الإنذار والتنبيه أنه غير مسئول عمن سيتناول بدون إستحقاق.

















طقس صلاة الأنافورة

الجزء الأول من صلاة الصلح الكاهن يصلي ويداه عاريتان إشارة الي حالة البشرية للعري حتي إتمام الصلح علي الصليب، بسبب الخطية تعرت البشرية في شخص آدم وحواء وبالتالي أبونا يصلي ويداه عاريتان، لأن الكاهن هنا يمثل البشرية التي عانت من عري الخطية فيذكر حالة البشرية قبل إتمام الصلح، هذا هو الجزء الأول. والجزء الثاني الكاهن يمسك اللفافة المثلثة التي فوق الأبروسفارين وتشير هذه اللفافة إلي الأمور التي يعجز الانسان عن حلها مثلاً كختم بيلاطس، لذلك رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل هو الذي دحرج الحجر، ولما الكاهن يمسك اللفافة المثلثة تشير الي الحاجز الذي كان بين الله والبشر ويمثل الخصومة التي كانت بين الله والإنسان، لهذا معلمنا بولس في (2كو 5) يقول: "إن الله كان في المسيح مصالحاً العالم لنفسه غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم" لهذا قال السيد المسيح: "سلامي أترك لكم" أي المصالحة، "سلامي أعطيكم، ليس كما يعطي العالم أعطيكم أنا". 
أحياناً يسمون صلاة الصلح، صلاة التقبيل لأنه يعقبها القبلة المقدسة علامة المصالحة كما في (2كو 6): " أي أن الله كان في المسيح مصالحاً العالم لنفسه، غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم، وواضعاً فينا كلمة المصالحة "أي أنه في السيد المسيح تم الصلح، لهذا السيد المسيح لتلاميذه: " سلامي أترك لكم سلامي أعطيكم ليس كما يعطي العالم اعطيكم أنا ". وسلام الناس معاً هو ثمرة لسلام الناس مع الله، لذلك الكتاب يقول: "إذا أرضت الرب طرق إنسان جعل أعداءه أيضاً يسالمونه" وهناك وصية لطيفة في كولوسى 3: "محتملين بعضكم بعضاً، ومسامحين بعضكم بعضاً إن كان لأحد علي أحد شكوى. كما غفر لكم المسيح هكذا أنتم أيضاً وعلي جميع هذه البسوا المحبة التي هي رباط الكمال" والخطية ظهرت في العري، والعداوة التي أدخلها إبليس ظهرت بين الإنسان وأخيه حينما قتل قايين أخاه هابيل، لذلك يجب أن تكون القبلة المقدسة بعد صلاة الصلح لكى نعلن أن السلام قد عم بين البشر نتيجة سلام الإنسان مع الله، أو نتيجة المصالحة التي تممها السيد المسيح " لذلك بعد صلاه الصلح يرسم الكهنة بكل رتبهم والشمامسة بكل رتبهم، علي أساس أن الهدف من الخدمة هو خدمة المصالحة. 
من صلاة الصلح إلي آخر القداس يخضع الكاهن برأسه ويقبل المذبح في وقفات معينة، ويده علي شكل صليب علي صدره، بين الحين والآخر في وقت الخضوع أو السجود، وعند تبادل الخدمة بين الكهنة علي المذبح الكاهن لا يترك المذبح إلا لما الكاهن الأخر يستلم المذبح.  
بعد ذلك يرفع الأبروسفارين وتستعلن الأسرار المقدسة، وهذا الجزء يسمى الأنافورا، وكلمة أنافورا تعني "تقدمة" وهي كلمة يونانية، وليتورجية كلمة يونانية تعني "خدمة عامة".







تقسيم صلوات القداس الباقية
تقسيم الجزء المتبقي للقداس: 
- آخر جزء يقال قبل الأنافورا هو رحمة السلام ذبيحة التسبيح، رحمة السلام بمعني المصالحة  التي تمت علي الصليب، وجلبت لنا الرحمة، فالرحمة تمت بالمصالحة وذبيحة التسبيح أي أن تسابيح القداس التي نقدمها من خلال القداس الإلهي ترتفع إلي مستوى الذبيحة، شكر للسيد المسيح الذي قدم نفسه ذبيحة عن خطايانا علي المذبح، نرقي بمستوى الصلاه إلي التسبيح وكأننا نقدم ذبيحة التسبيح مقابل ذبيحة المسيح الذي قدم نفسه ذبيحة حيه عن خطايانا. 
- بعد ذلك ندخل إلي صلوات الأنافورا ونبدأ صلوات الإفخارستيا وهي التسبحة السماوية ثم التقديس ثم الأواشي والمجمع ونسميها الكنيسة في المسيح يسوع. 

التقديس نقسمه إلي ثلاث مراحل: 
-  التأسيس: "وأخذ خبزاً علي يديه الطاهرتين" (ما حدث في تأسيس السر).
- الذكري: "في كل مرة تأكلون من هذا الخبز.. وفيما نحن أيضاً نصنع ذكري..".  
- مرحلة التحول: بحلول الروح القدس. 
في التسبحة السماوية من أول الأنافورا إلي "وقام من بين الاموات" ثم التأسيس ثم الذكري ثم التحول، ثم الأواشي والمجمع (الكنيسة في المسيح يسوع) ثم القسمة ثم التناول. هذه هي المراحل التي نمر بها في نهاية القداس. 










مرحلة  التحول في القداس
وهنا وبعد هذه الجزئية تأتي مرحلة التحول: 

مرحلة التحول: 
يقول الشماس: "اسجدوا لله بخوف ورعده"، الكل يسجد، لكن لماذا الخوف والرعدة؟ من خلال مرد الشعب نحس بها: "نسبحك، نباركك، نخدمك، نسجد لك"، هنا الخوف والرعده ليس مثل الحراس الذين خافوا من منظر رئيس الملائكة وهو يدحرج الحجر، من علي قبر السيد المسيح، لكن الإحساس برهبة وقدسية هذه اللحظات، فالسجود عبادة، ولكنها عبادة أمام حضور إلهي محسوس به، هنا يأتي الخوف والرعده، إذاً الخوف والرعدة ليس كثمرة لعدم الإستحقاق أو الإحساس بعدم الرغبة في التواجد لكن قدسية العبادة ومدي رهبة هذه اللحظات المقدسة، ويصلي الكاهن صلاة جميلة يصليها الكاهن يقول: "نسألك نحن عبيدك غير المستحقين نسجد لك بمسرة صلاحك ليحل روحك القدوس علينا (ويشير إلي نفسه) وعلي هذه القرابين (ويشير الي الصينية والكأس) الموضوعة ويطهرها وينقلها قدساً لقديسه" وبعد ذلك الشماس يقول "ننصت" ويقف الكاهن ويرشم بيده علي شكل ألفا وأوميجا، وبسرعة يرشم 3 رشومات علي الخبز وهو يقول "وهذا الخبز يجعله جسداً مقدساً له" ويسجد مره أخري وهو يقول "ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح يعطي غفراناً للخطايا وحياه أبدية لكل من يتناول منه"، ثم يقف مرة ثانية ويرشم الكأس ثلاث رشومات سريعة وهو يقول "وهذه الكأس أيضاً دماً كريماً للعهد الجديد الذي له" ثم يسجد ويقول "ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح يعطي غفراناً للخطايا وحياه أبدية لكل من يتناول منه"، ويرشم بسرعة وهو يقول "وهذا الخبز يجعله جسداً" فيسحب يده بسرعة لأنه من غير اللائق أن يرشم الجسد بعد أن تحول، بعد ذلك يرشم الجسد بالدم والدم بالجسد، ولا يستطيع بعد ذلك أن يرشم هو بل حتي عندما يقول "إيريني باسي" يسجد لأن الكاهن والشعب يتلقون البركة من السيد المسيح، وفي هذه اللحظات تحولت الاسرار وصار الخبز هو جسد المسيح والخمر هو دم المسيح، فكلمة التقديس معناها تحويل الخبز والخمر الي جسد المسيح ودمه، والثالوث القدوس واضح وجوده في هذه الجزئية، فالروح القدس يحل ويحول الخبز والخمر الي جسد المسيح ودمه، والآب هو قابل الذبيحة.  
هناك بعض آباء يقولون أن الرشومات السريعة التي يعملها الكاهن علي كلا الخبز والخمر مقصود بها ختم الملك علي القرابين لأن الصليب هو ختم الملك لحلول الروح القدس. الكنيسة تنطق بكلمات المسيح هي نفسها التي نطقها بفمه المقدس. والإبن هو الذبيحة. لذلك الشعب يقول: نؤمن ونعترف ونمجد. 


طقس الاواشي والمجمع المقدس
 نسميها الكنيسة في المسيح يسوع أن السيد المسيح وكأنه يحتضن الكنيسة كلها، فإن كان الإفخارستيا هي سر الحب وهو سر اتحاد كل الكنيسة في المسيح يسوع ولذلك نصلي من أجل سلام الكنيسة في المسيح، ان كان المسيح في الكنيسة فلابد أن تكون في سلام، ولا يستطيع أحد أن يزعج الكنيسة أو ينزع سلامها، ولم يستطع أعتي الحكام، وكان الشهداء حتي في أصعب الأوقات يقدمون أنفسهم للإستشهاد بكل الإرتياح والسلام بدون مشاكل، وسلام الكنيسة من حيث الخدمة بلا إنقسامات وبلا خلافات وأيضاً سلام الآباء الأب البطريرك والآباء الأحبار الأجلاء المطارنة والأساقفة وكل درجات الكهنوت وكل رتبهم وكل الخدام وطهارة كل الشعب وفي هذا الجزء يقول: "اذكر يارب أن ترحمنا كلنا معاً" يجب أن يقولها أكبر رتبه في الكنيسة علي إعتبار أن الكل يسأل منه، ثم خلاص الموضع أي يخلص كل من في الموضع ثم الطبيعة "الأهوية والثمار أو المياه أو الزروع" ثم القرابين، وهناك قداسات أخري هناك العذراي والرئيس والرهبان والمتزوجين المسببين وهو سبع أواشي ونسميهم السبع أواشي الصغار. 
ثم مجمع القديسين بمعني أن القديسين وإن كانوا رحلوا عن العالم لكن لم يرحلوا عن الكنيسة فهم أعضاء في الكنيسة، فسر الأفخارستيا هو سر الكنيسة كلها، بمعني أن حضور الكنيسة الجامعة كلها عند الآب في المسيح يسوع. 
ويقول: "لأن هذا هو يا رب أمر ابنك الوحيد أن نشترك في تذكار قديسيك تفضل يارب أن تذكر جميع القديسين" بمعني أنه أوصانا أن نذكرهم. ويتكلم الرسول بولس عن سحابة الشهود "لذلك نحن أيضاً إذ لنا سحابة من الشهود مقدار هذه محيطة بنا، لنطرح كل ثقل والخطية المحيطة بنا بسهولة، ولنحاضر بالصبر في الجهاد الموضوع أمامنا". الكنيسة المجاهدة علي الارض والكنيسة المنتصرة هم سحابة من الشهود يساعدون من هم يجاهدون الآن، وأنا أعتقد أن هذا جزء سرائري نعيشه من خلال الافخارسيتا في المجمع، والمجمع يشمل كل القديسين بكل أنواعهم وبكل طغماتهم، ويذكرهم أولاً إجمالاً، الرسل والشهداء والقديسين والمعترفين لكن الأكثر يركز علي الأباء البطاركة الذين صنعوا تاريخ الكنيسة، ثم آباء الرهبنة الذين سلموا الفضلية وأرسلوها في كنيستنا المقدسة. .
وبعد المجمع يضع يد بخور لتذكر صلوات القديسين الذين ذكرنا أسمائهم، والشماس يقول: "القارئون فليقولون أسماء أبائنا القديسين الذي رقدوا الرب ينيح نفوسهم أجمعين" وبعد ذلك تبدأ مرحلة ما قبل القسمة بالترحيم العام ثم الاستعداد للقسمة.









طقس القسمة والاعتراف الأخير
هناك نوعان من القسمة: القسمة المتصلة، والقسمة المنفصله. القسمة المتصلة هو أن يقسم كل شئ دون أن يفصل أي جزء نفس التقسيمات التي تعمل في القسمة المتصلة هي نفس التقسيمات هي التي تعمل في المنفصلة. 
أول شئ يفصل الجزء الأيمن ويضعه علي الثلثين علي شكل صليب بدون أن يضغط علي الأسباديقون، ودائماً نري منظر الصليب في القداس لكي يؤكد أنها ذبيحة الصليب. بعد ذلك يفصل الرأس والأطراف وهو ماسك الإثنين، ثم يفصل الربع الأعلي من الثلث الأيمن. ويفصل الرأس ثم الاطراف ثم الربع الاعلي من الثلث الأيمن ويضعه، وبقية الثلث الأيمن (الثلاثة أرباع) يضعه أيضاً، بعد ذلك يأخذ الجزء الأوسط من الثلث الأوسط بعدما أخذ الرأس والاطراف ويضعه أيضاً، يبقي الثلث الأيسر، فيمسكه ويقسمه أربعة أجزاء بدون فصل، وبعد أن ينتهي من هذه التقسيمة، ويقسمه إلي ثلاثة أقسام ويضمه الربع الاعلي الذي كان في الصينية، وبعد ذلك يأخذ الجزء الاوسط من الثلث الاوسط ويفصل منه الاسباديقون ويقبله ويضعه مكانه، ثم يجمع كل الاشياء (يجمع كل الجسد وكأنه بدون تفصيل).
في القسمة المتصلة لا يوجد الفصل لكن يوجد كل هذه التقسيمات كل ثلث مقسم الي أربعة حتي في القسمة المتصلة يفصل الاسباديقون لأنه يستخدمه لرشم الدم. 
12 جزء غير الاسباديقون والجزء الذي يفصل إشارة الي يهوذا الذي إنفصل ثم عاد في متياس. ويحترس من أن يشرح الاسباديقون "عظمة من عظامه لا يكسر" لهذا بدقة شديدة يفصل الثلث الأوسط ويضعه في النصف. ثم يضعه مكان بقية الثلث الأيمن ثم يأخذ بقية الثلث الأيمن ويقسمه الي ثلاثه بدون إنفصال ويضعهم ليكمل بهم. وفي آخر شئ -وهي أدق مرحلة- كيف يخرج الاسباديقون من النصف بحيث لا يؤثر علي سلامة الاسباديقون ولا الصليبيين اللذين فوقه ولا اللذين تحته. 
نلاحظ أنه في كل المراحل تكون الصينية علي شكل صليب، حتي بعدما يكتمل الجسد نراه في شكل صليب، بحيث ال 12 قسمة واضحين وشكل الصليب واضح، لأنه حتي بعد القيامة كان يطلق علي المسيح أنه يسوع المصلوب: " فقال الملاك للمرأتين: "لا تخافا أنتما فأني أعلم أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب. ليس هو ههنا لأنه قام كما قال. هلما انظرا الموضع الذي كان الرب مضطجعاً فيه"، حتي بعد القيامة المسيح احتفظ بعلامة الصليب في جسد القيامة لكي يعطي للجراحات البعد الأدبي لأنها علامات الحب الأبديالكاهن يعمل هذه القسمة يصلي صلاه اسمها "صلاة القسمة" تتغير بحسب المناسبات وهناك سؤال: ما الداعي في إستخدام القسمة المتصلة؟ 
ج: كانت تعمل في حالتين (فهي لا تستخدم كثيراً) كانوا يستخدمونها في حالة أن الجسد أكبر من الصينية، فلو حدث إنفصال للأجزاء سيكون من الصعب تجميعها في الصينية، أما الحالة الثاني فهي أيام الإضطهادت عندما كانوا معرضين أن يهربوا بالجسد فيكون متماسك، لكن في غير هاتين الحالتين تستخدم القسمة المنفصله (السيناكسيز المتصل والمنفصل).
في آخر صلوات القسمة نصلي "أبانا الذي".. لماذا؟ 
لأن كان هدف الخلاص أن يصيرنا السيد المسيح أبناء الله، كنا عبيد فصرنا أبناء، لذلك قال لمريم المجدلية: "ولكن أذهبي الي أخوتي وقولي لهم: إني أصعد إلي أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم "، فإلهنا بالخلقة صار إلهه بالتجسد!! لكي يصيرنا أبناء بالتبني كما هو ابن بالطبيعة، لذلك قال "أبي وأبيكم" و"إلهي وإلهكم" ولم يقل إلهنا، ولم يقلا "أبينا" لأنه هو ابن بمعني، ونحن أبناء بمعني آخر، لهذا نقول أبانا الذي في السموات، التي علمنا إياها السيد المسيح كأبناء لله. 
العماد بمعني إعلان للمخلص. 
التجسد بمعني الوجود لإتمام الخلاص. 
الشعانين ودخول أورشليم بداية الاجراءات التنفيذيه للخلاص. 
فكل مرحلة تمثل خطوة في طريقة الخلاص، ولذلك القسمة تعبر عن هذا، صلوات القسمة تعبر عن ذلك، وبعد أبانا الذي في السموات.. يقول الشماس: "إحنوا رؤوسكم قدام الرب.. وانصتوا بخوف الله أمين" أثناء هذا يصلي الكاهن الخديم صلوات سرية فيها تذلل أمام الله وإنسحاق، يقدم توبة عن نفسه وعن شعبه يقول: "لا تدخلنا في تجربة ولا يتسلط علينا أي إثم… الخ" ويقول: "كملت نعم إحسانات ابنك الوحيد.. الخ" وهناك أيضاً شكر "نشكرك أيها الرب القادر علي كل شئ.." فالشكر وطلب التوبة وبركة التناول والثبات في المسيح، ويطلب أيضاً عن نفسه "اذكر يارب ضعفي أنا أيضاً.. الخ" ثم يذكر سلام الكنيسة وآباء الكنيسة "البابا والأسقف" ثم يذكر الإجتماعات ويقول: "اذكر يارب إجتماعاتنا باركها وفي هذه اللحظة يأخذ الاسباديقون علي يده ويرشم الكأس بالاسباديقون ثم يضعه مكانه، وهو يقول "اذكر يارب اجتماعاتنا باركها". 
بعد أن غمس الكاهن الاسباديقون في الدم ووضعه مكانه يقول "القدسات للقديسين مبارك الرب يسوع المسيح ابن الله وقدوس الروح القدس أمين" وهو يقول هذا يرشم علامة صليب بالاسباديقون، علي الجسد الصليب الكبير ثم الصليب الصغير ثم الصليب الخارجي، والشعب في هذا الوقت يقول: "واحد هو الاب القدوس، واحد هو الابن القدوس، واحد هو الروح القدس أمين" فيقول الكاهن "السلام لجميعكم" فيرد الشعب "ولروحك أيضاً". لأنه عندما يقول "القدسات للقديسين" يرد الشعب لا أحد غير "الآب القدوس والإبن القدوس والروح القدس" فنحن خطاه، لا قدوس غير ربنا، هنا يقول "القدسات للقديسين"، ويقصد بهم التائبون الذي أحنوا رؤوسهم وطلبوا التوبة، هنا يقول الشماس يقول: "خلصت حقاً ومع روحك ننصت بخوف الله أمين". وهي المرة الوحيدة التي يخاطب فيها الشماس الكاهن دائماً الشماس يخاطب الشعب لكن هذه هي المرة الوحيدة التي خاطب فيها الكاهن، كأنه ملاك يطمئنه علي خلاصه. يطمئنه علي قبول توبته وقبول توبة الشعب، أي أن التوبة مقبولة. 
بعد ما يقول الشعب: "واحد هو الآب القدوس.." الخ، يقول الكاهن "السلام لجميعكم"، أي كأنه يقول اطمئنوا فالقداسة منحه من الله، بعد ذلك يقول: "جسد مقدس ودم كريم حقيقي ليسوع المسيح إبن إلهنا أمين" وهو يرشم نفس الرشومات السابقة (ال 12) لثاني مرة فيقول الشعب "أمين" بالإسباديقون، ثم يقول: "مقدس وكريم.. إلخ" ويرد الشعب "أمين". 
ثم يأخذ الأسباديقون ويقلبه علي الجانب الأيمن ثم يأخذه علي يده ويضعه في الكأس ويقول: "جسد ودم عمانوئيل إلهنا هذا هو بالحقيقة أمين" ويضع الأسباديقون في الكأس مقلوب. موضوع قلب الأسباديقون لأنه عند ذبح الخروف يقلب الخروف علي ظهره ويذبح ويغرق في دمه، بالضبط هذا هو ما يحدث، بما أن السيد المسيح هو خروف الفصح، و"المسيح فصحنا قد ذبح من أجلنا" كما قال بولس الرسول، فنقلب الأسباديقون علي ظهره ونضعه في الكأس في وسط الدم، وهو غرقان في دمه، وهو تصوير رائع في ذبح الخروف، ويعيش من يقدمها في مشاعر جميله جداً في هذه اللحظات. كلمة أسباديقون (تعني الجزء السيدي) والأسباديقون وحوله 12 صليب تمثل السيد المسيح وال 12 تلميذ. 
ثم يحمل الكاهن الصينية وفيها الجسد ويقول الإعتراف الاخير ويقول فيه "أمين أمين أمين.. أؤمن أؤمن أؤمن وأعترف الي النفس الاخير أن هذا هو الجسد الذي لأبنك الوحيد ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح أخذه من سيدتنا وملكتنا كلنا والدة الإله القديسة الطاهرة مريم وجعله واحداً مع لاهوته بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير واعترف الإعتراف الحسن امام بيلاطس البنطي وسلمه عنا علي خشبه الصليب المقدسة بارادته وحدة عنا كلنا. بالحقيقة أؤمن أن لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظه واحدة ولا طرفة عين، يُعطَي عنا خلاصاً وغفراناً للخطايا وحياة أبدية لكل من يتناول منه. أؤمن أؤمن أؤمن أن هذا هو بالحقيقة أمين". والشماس يقول المرد، وكان هناك مرد في القديم يقول: "من كان طاهراً فليدنوا من الأسرار المقدسة ومن كان غير طاهر فلا يدنو منها، فلا يقترب وإلا يحترق بنار اللاهوت من كان له عثره مع صاحب، من كان به فكر زنا، من كان سكراناً فلا يدنو" يبدو أنهم أحسوا أن هذا المرد شديد يخيف الناس فغيروه الي الصيغة المعروفة. 




طقس قداس للأعياد و المناسبات
  التذكارات: 
المقصود بالتذكارات هى فُرص روحية نستفيد منها فى كنيستنا المقدسة. 

1.	التذكارات التاريخية "أعياد القديسين" 
نلاحظ وجود القطمارس السنوى يحوى هذه التذكارات اليومية، أى نصيب اليوم من القراءات التى تخص المناسبة، سواء العذراء أو الملائكة أو الأنبياء أو الأباء أو الرسل أو الشهداء أو المعترفين أو الرعاة.
هذه التذكارات تُعلن أن حياة أولاد الله ممتده حتى بعد رحيلهم إلى الفردوس، إذ نظل نذكرهم ونعيد لهم ونستفيد من سيرهم، "أنظروا إلى نهاية سيرتهم وتمثلوا بإيمانهم". 
مثال: العذراء تنيحت من حوالى ألفين سنة ونظل نذكرها حتى الآن، أنبا أنطونيوس نذكره حتى الآن حوالى 17 قرن نذكره من بعد نياحته. هم أحياء حتى بعد إنتقالهم من الأرض. 
ب- التذكارات التعبدية: 
وهى تخص عبادتنا اليومية من خلال الأجبية، والأبصلمودية، والدفنار، والسنكسار. 
مثلاً الأجبية بها صلوات السواعى التى تخص مناسبات خلاصية تخص السيد المسيح. فمثلاً الساعة الأولى نذكر القيامة، الساعة الثالثة نذكر حلول الروح القدس، الساعة السادسة نذكر صليب الرب، الساعة التاسعة موت السيد المسيح على الصليب، الساعة الحادية عشر نزول جسد السيد المسيح من على الصليب، الساعة الثانية عشر دفن جسد المسيح فى القبر، وكل ساعة لها مزاميرها وإنجيلها وطلباتها تذكارات تعبدية نعيشها خلال اليوم، طول اليوم ننشغل بالسيد المسيح، وهناك صلاة نصف الليل التى تذكرنا بالمجئ الثانى. 
الأبصلمودية نتذكر عبور موسى النبى والشعب فى البحر الأحمر على مثال خلاص المؤمنين بالمعمودية، عبور موسى بالشعب على مثال المعمودية وعصا موسى تشير إلى خشبة الصليب التى بها عبرنا من الهلاك إلى الخلاص، وهذا نسميه (الهوس الأول).
قصة رعاية الله لشعبه فى البرية فى (الهوس الثانى) ونجاة الثلاث فتية من الأتون فى (الهوس الثالث) وهكذا.  
وأنتصار داود على جليات وتسابيحه فى (الهوس الرابع). 
خلاصة هذا الجزء: أنها أحداث تحولت إلى تسابيح لأنها تعكس عمل الله العجيب بين شعبه. وهذه هى الأعياد السيدية التى نذكرها، ومهم أن نعرف إنه إذا أردت أن أشبه التذكارات السيدية أشبهها بالمثلث له ثلاث رؤوس، الرأس العُليا المناسبة الأصلية والرأس الثانية الأحداث التى صاحبت المناسبة، والرأس الثالثة القراءات أو الطقوس التى نمارسها، وهناك ثلاث أضلاع، الضلع الأول الخلفية اللاهوتية والضلع الثانى الأهداف الرعوية والضلع الثالث الفوائد الروحية لكل عيد. نحن ندرس المناسبة وما لها من أحداث رافقت المناسبة والقراءات التى تحكى لنا عن هذه المناسبة. 
أما نقاط دراستنا نتعرض للخلفية اللاهوتية للعيد والأهداف الرعوية من دراسته والفوائد الروحية من معايشة هذا العيد. 
جـ - التذكارات السرائرية: 
وكلمة سرائرية أى فوق الزمن، كل الإحتفالات تُصنع فى قداس لأن القداس ذكرى سرائرية يجمع الكل. نجد القديسين فى المجمع ضمن طقس القداس والتذكارات التعبدية تسبق طقس القداس والتذكارات السيدية لها طقوسها فى القداس. كله نحتفل به من خلال القداس.​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (4 مارس 2010)

شكل الموضوع مش عاجب حد


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2010)

*مجهود مباااااااااااااااارك
أنا لم أقرأه بالكامل...لكن الجزء الذى قرأته رااااااااااائع
المسيح يفرح قلبك
سلام المسيح لكم
*​


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2010)

*جميل جدا تسلم ايدك
*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (4 مارس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *مجهود مباااااااااااااااارك
> أنا لم أقرأه بالكامل...لكن الجزء الذى قرأته رااااااااااائع
> المسيح يفرح قلبك
> سلام المسيح لكم
> *​



نورت الموضوع 
شكرا كتير لمرورك


----------



## abokaf2020 (4 مارس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *جميل جدا تسلم ايدك
> *​



نورت الموضوع شكرا كتير لمرورك


----------



## النهيسى (5 مارس 2010)

*موضوع فى منتهى الرووعه


ومجهود جميل جدا



شكرا


​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (5 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع فى منتهى الرووعه
> 
> 
> ومجهود جميل جدا
> ...



 نورت الموضوع بمرورك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 فبراير 2011)

رووووعة يا مورة 
موضوع مفيد جدا للكل ويستحق التقيم 
الرب يبارك حياتك يا قمر ​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

*جميل جدااااااا بجد احلى تقيم على الفكرة دى *​


----------



## abokaf2020 (10 فبراير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> رووووعة يا مورة
> موضوع مفيد جدا للكل ويستحق التقيم
> الرب يبارك حياتك يا قمر ​



شكرا كتيير للكلام الرائع


----------



## abokaf2020 (10 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *جميل جدااااااا بجد احلى تقيم على الفكرة دى *​



نورت يا باشا


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2011)

فى منتهى الجمال بجد 
ميررررسى كتير ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## abokaf2020 (13 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال بجد
> ميررررسى كتير ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرا كتير ليك يا كوكو 
نوررررررت


----------



## memebr4 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

بتقول يا ابوكف اظاهر إن الموضوع مش عاجب حد!!!!!!!!!!!!! دا انا سجلت في المنتدى مخصوص عشان اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الراااااااااااااااائع
ربنا يعوضك


----------

